# where to get this topcap?



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

not too keen on the factory supplied topcap that is taller than i'd like.
is this a production item or one off's?
View attachment 275850


----------



## Villano1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Should have received it with your headset when you received your frame. I have both the one above and a taller one as well delivered with my C59.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

bummer. looks like i need to get my ebay on. thanks villano1


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are talking about the top part of the headset, the shorter one fits inside the taller one, so if you have the taller one you should have the shorter one inside like a Russian doll.
This is the older headet supplied though, the 2013 C59 ships with integrated headset Y which is an Acros 'the clamp' headset.


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

Off topic, but I cannot help but wonder why Europcar use wired Sigma computers (as per the photo above) instead of the wireless equivalents?


----------

